# à mettre dans un billet doux



## Schlabberlatz

> À Herminie
> _ *à mettre dans un billet doux*_
> 
> Tu dis que mon amour s’efface,
> Et que mon cœur se fait tout noir,
> Que pour toi je deviens de glace;
> Mon âme, amie, est un miroir
> Qui réfléchit ce qui s'y passe ! ...
> Regarde, tu pourras t’y voir !


Ma question se référe à ce poème de Jules Verne. Jeune homme, il était amoureux d'une femme nommée Herminie, mais elle le dédaignait. Son poème «À Herminie» témoigne de sa grande déception. Je me demande ce que Verne entend par «à mettre dans un billet doux». Veut-il dire par là qu'il a écrit une lettre d'amour sur une feuille de papier, qu'il veut mettre la lettre dans une enveloppe, et qu'il a l'intention d'y ajouter la feuille sur laquelle le poème est écrit? Cela me semble être une idée insolite. Est-il possible qu'il veuille simplement dire qu'il veut mettre la feuille de papier sur laquelle est écrit le poème dans une enveloppe? Et cela serait alors sa «billet doux» adressé à Herminie.

Traduit avec www.DeepL.com/Translator (version gratuite)


----------



## Chimel

En précisant "à mettre dans un billet doux", je dirais que l'auteur vise à créer une "distance", un "écart" par rapport à son texte.

Je m'explique. En principe, un poème d'amour, un texte adressé à celui/celle qu'on aime... peut constituer tel quel un billet doux. En indiquant "à mette dans un billet doux", il donne l'impression (fausse) que le texte qu'on lit est une sorte de brouillon qu'il devait encore recopier dans le billet doux définitif et sur lequel il aurait laissé cette consigne.

Le but est sans doute de créer cette distance (je ne lis pas le texte définitif mais une version provisoire) et donc d'atténuer en quelque sorte la force des mots qu'il écrit. Imaginez que vous lisiez le brouillon d'une lettre d'amour qui vous est destinée: vous serez moins ému que si vous lisez la lettre elle-même car ce n'est qu'un brouillon, l'auteur aurait peut-être encore changé certaines choses plus tard ou il aurait pu finalement décider de ne pas l'envoyer.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Merci beaucoup!  J'ai maintenant une idée de comment traduire cette ligne en Allemand.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ce passage du poème et la suite


> Mon âme, amie, est un miroir
> Qui réfléchit ce qui s'y passe ! ...
> Regarde, tu pourras t’y voir !
> 
> Je te vois tout en larmes :
> Dis-moi, mon bel enfant,
> D'où viennent tes alarmes ?
> Ce que l'on te défend ?


donnent un autre éclairage du poème.


> Jules Verne s’éprend de Rose Herminie Arnault de La Grossetière, elle aussi [comme une autre femme dont Jules Vernes avait été amoureux] destinée à quelqu’un d’autre.***
> C’est donc fou de rage que Jules Verne compose ses premiers poèmes. Nombre d’entre eux sont évidemment destinés à Herminie;  [....] le thème des jeunes filles mariées contre leur gré ne lâchera plus l’écrivain tout au long de son œuvre.
> Jules Verne : Tempête et calme





Schlabberlatz said:


> *** mais elle le dédaignait.


Cela ne semble pas vraiment être le cas. (Qui a raison ?)




Chimel said:


> Le but est sans doute de créer cette distance (je ne lis pas le texte définitif mais une version provisoire) et donc d'atténuer en quelque sorte la force des mots qu'il écrit. Imaginez que vous lisiez le brouillon d'une lettre d'amour qui vous est destinée: vous serez moins ému que si vous lisez la lettre elle-même car ce n'est qu'un brouillon, l'auteur aurait peut-être encore changé certaines choses plus tard ou il aurait pu finalement décider de ne pas l'envoyer.


Jules Verne sait que l'amour entre _Herminie_ et lui est voué à l'échec, alors, créer une "distance" n'est peut-être pas nécessaire ?
D'ailleurs, ce poème qui se termine par


> Ta peine est bien amère !
> Pour apaiser tes pleurs,
> Veux-tu toutes ces fleurs
> Ou les bras de ta mère ?


n'est pas une lettre d'amour, au contraire, c'est un reproche, il me semble.


J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal à  interpréter cet ajout _"à mettre dans un billet doux"._


----------



## Bezoard

Ce genre de mention est assez classique pour "_mettre en scène_" le poème que l'on écrit. C'est le poème lui-même qui constitue le billet doux virtuel que l'auteur pourrait, symboliquement, adresser à Herminie.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Ce genre de mention est assez classique pour "_mettre en scène_" le poème que l'on écrit.


Pourrais-tu nous donner des exemples de  poèmes  avec "ce genre de mention" ?

Tout ce que j'ai trouvé avec la mention "_à mettre dans un billet doux_" se rapporte au poème de Jules Vernes adressé à Herminie.


----------



## Bezoard

Assurément, "à mettre dans un billet doux" est unique, mais ce genre de mention, avec un texte différent bien sûr, n'est pas unique. Ce sera, par exemple (car je n'ai évidemment aucun exemple tout prêt à servir) : "Pour mettre au bas d'un portrait", "À graver sur une tombe", etc. Autrement dit, une mention indiquant l'usage supposé, rêvé, des vers qu'on a écrits.
Des exemples quand même :
Œuvres poétiques de Boileau-Despréaux
Un million de rimes gauloises, fleur de la poésie drolatique et badine depuis le XVe siècle
Les orangers, les vers à soie et les abeilles, poèmes, traduits du latin [de Veschambez] & de l'italien [de G. Vida et de G. Ruccelai]; suivis de quelques lettres sur nos provinces méridionales, & de pièces fugitives. Par M. Crignon [d'Ouzouer]
Recueil de divers ouvrages en prose et en vers


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Merci à tous! 



JClaudeK said:


> Ce passage du poème et la suite
> donnent un autre éclairage du poème.


Ce sont deux poèmes:


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Rebonjour les connaisseurs,

Quelqu'un m'a dit que «mettre» pouvait aussi signifier «ajouter à un texte» / «écrire». Je vais donc essayer de paraphraser la mention.

a) Il veut écrire une lettre d'amour et ajouter une deuxième feuille de papier avec le poème et mettre les deux ensemble dans une enveloppe.
b) Il veut écrire le poème sur une feuille de papier et le mettre dans une enveloppe. Le poème est le billet doux / la lettre d'amour. (Ou bien l'enveloppe représente la lettre.)
c) Il veut écrire une lettre d'amour. Le poème doit être une partie de la lettre. «Mettre» signifie alors «écrire» ou «ajouter au texte» ou «insérer dans le texte».

Quelle est la paraphrase correcte ?  Ou n'ai-je pas encore trouvé la bonne paraphrase ? (Je pense que b) est correct, mais peut-être que je me trompe.)

Au plaisir de vous lire


----------



## Maître Capello

Un poème à lui tout seul ne constitue pas un billet doux. Verne a d'ailleurs bien écrit _*dans* un billet doux_ et non _*comme* billet doux_. J'écarterais donc l'option (b). Il est en revanche difficile de trancher entre (a) et (c) ; les deux sont possibles. C'est d'ailleurs peut-être un mélange des deux : le billet doux écrit sur le recto et le poème sur le verso d'un unique feuillet.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne suis pas de cet avis et pense que "b" est tout à fait possible et est même l'option la plus probable. De toute façon, ce n'est que virtuel et il n'y aura évidemment pas de billet doux. Mais s'il y en avait un, c'est ce que Verne se serait proposé d'y mettre.
Ici "mettre" est pour "mettre ces mots, ces vers" dans le billet doux que je fais semblant d'envisager ! Bref, ce serait le texte du prétendu billet doux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Je ne suis pas de cet avis et pense que "b" est tout à fait possible et est même l'option la plus probable.


 Un poème n'est certainement pas un billet doux à lui tout seul ! Ou alors nous n'avons pas la même définition de « billet doux »… Pour moi, c'est une lettre d'amour. Or un poème n'est pas une missive.


----------



## Bezoard

Tiens donc, et pourquoi ?
Académie : « _Un billet doux, _un message entre amoureux. »
Ce message peut fort bien être sous la forme d'un poème. Il me semble que c'était même assez fréquent entre personnes amoureuses jadis.
Poème:...Billet doux...


----------



## snarkhunter

Un billet doux peut très bien être (contenir) un poème.
... Mais un poème n'est pas nécessairement un billet doux !


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schlabberlatz said:


> mais elle le dédaignait.





JClaudeK said:


> Cela ne semble pas vraiment être le cas. (Qui a raison ?)


J'ai demandé à Volker Dehs, l'expert en Jules Verne. Il m'a répondu qu'on pouvait supposer que l'amour de Verne pour Herminie n'était pas réciproque.



Schlabberlatz said:


> (Ou bien l'enveloppe représente la lettre.)


J'ai pensé que l'enveloppe pourrait représenter le billet doux _par metonymie_. Mais ce n'est peut-être pas possible.

(Par exemple: Si l'on dit que l'on boit une tasse de thé, «tasse» désigne le contenu de la tasse. (On ne peut pas boire une tasse, mais seulement la boisson.)

Peut-être que l'inverse est également possible: un contenu peut-il représenter le récipient? Dans ce cas, «à mettre dans un billet doux» signifierait «à mettre dans une enveloppe qui formera avec le poème le billet doux».)


----------



## Clo Debe

En fait le terme billet doux était utilisé à la fois pour le contenu et le contenant. Pour ce dernier, il s’agissait d’un objet cylindrique de forme allongée d’environ 15/16 centimètres et 2,5 centimètres de diamètre, pouvant ainsi facilement se dissimuler, par exemple dans une manche. Il était souvent transmis au destinataire par un valet ou une personne d’entière confiance. Il servait dans les deux sens entre ces deux personnes. 
Ma grand-mère, née en 1889, utilisait ce terme pour désigner ce type d’objet. Je me souviens d’un, en bois, joliement peint d’une scène de rencontre et cerclé d’anneaux d’or aux jointures des embouts. Il s’ouvrait aux deux bouts. Ainsi séparé en trois, la partie basse permettait d’y déposer un petit objet, la partie principale servant pour y glisser la missive précèdemment roulée… souvent un billet doux qui pouvait être un poème (dans le cas présent pas très doux!).


----------



## Reynald

Merci, très intéressant. J'ignorais l'existence de cet objet. Votre description est suffisamment précise pour se le représenter, mais j'étais tout de même curieux d'en voir des photos. Très jolis petits objets. Et utiles... avant les SMS. 
Etui à messages dit « billet doux »


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Clo Debe said:


> En fait le terme billet doux était utilisé à la fois pour le contenu et le contenant. Pour ce dernier, il s’agissait d’un objet cylindrique de forme allongée d’environ 15/16 centimètres et 2,5 centimètres de diamètre, pouvant ainsi facilement se dissimuler, par exemple dans une manche. Il était souvent transmis au destinataire par un valet ou une personne d’entière confiance. Il servait dans les deux sens entre ces deux personnes.
> Ma grand-mère, née en 1889, utilisait ce terme pour désigner ce type d’objet. Je me souviens d’un, en bois, joliement peint d’une scène de rencontre et cerclé d’anneaux d’or aux jointures des embouts. Il s’ouvrait aux deux bouts. Ainsi séparé en trois, la partie basse permettait d’y déposer un petit objet, la partie principale servant pour y glisser la missive précèdemment roulée… souvent un billet doux qui pouvait être un poème (dans le cas présent pas très doux!).


Merci beaucoup, c’est fort intéressant! La version allemande de Wikipedia mentionne également des pochettes spéciales en soie dans lesquelles on remettait des billets doux. Peut-être ces enveloppes étaient-elles également appelées billets doux, comme les tubes que vous décrivez?


> Le billet-doux consistait en un petit papier plié qui contenait une brève déclaration d'amour et une invitation à répondre. Il pouvait être rédigé par les deux sexes. Sa limitation à la formule la plus courte possible le distinguait de la lettre d'amour plus détaillée […] Le point culminant et la diffusion la plus large du billet-doux ont eu lieu au XVIIIe siècle, lorsque de petites pochettes en soie décorées de motifs amoureux et destinées à recevoir des billets-doux sont devenues les accessoires de la société de cour et, plus tard, de la société bourgeoise. Les billets-doux eux-mêmes étaient souvent présentés dans des enveloppes en soie décorées de rubans de soie, brodées ou ornées de pierres précieuses.
> Billet-doux – Wikipedia
> Traduit avec www.DeepL.com/Translator (version gratuite)





Reynald said:


> Merci, très intéressant. J'ignorais l'existence de cet objet. Votre description est suffisamment précise pour se le représenter, mais j'étais tout de même curieux d'en voir des photos. Très jolis petits objets. Et utiles... avant les SMS.
> Etui à messages dit « billet doux »


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> La version allemande de Wikipedia mentionne également des pochettes spéciales en soie dans lesquelles on remettait des billets doux.


Ce n'est pas le cas pour l'*entrée "billet doux" du Wiktionnaire*: 


> 2. Étui ouvragé destiné à contenir ce message d’amour.
> 
> _Le *billet doux*, cylindre creusé, pouvait avoir une extrémité contenant le message, l’autre abritant un flacon de parfum en cristal miniature ou des sels de pâmoison._
> _*Billet-doux* en ivoire et vernis Martin à motifs de berger endormi et de paysanne portant panier et rateau en grisaille sur fond beige. Seconde moitié du XVIIIe s. Haut. 14,4 cm._ — (site catalogue.gazette-drouot.com)


----------

